# Producing CD/DVD with Pictures and Music



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what I need and how I can put some pictures and music on a CD and then be able to play it in the cd player and watch it on TV. Or is there anyone that does this for you with me providing the pictures and names of songs I want? This is going to be a long project I want to take pictures for about a year to capture the entire process of these people.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL funny timing, I did one of these just last night for tonights scouting "court of honor". I used some cheap software called "Memories on TV". Its pretty simple, drag and drop pictures, add a music track, then burn as a DVD.

Alternatively, you can install micro$ofts Movie Maker and add pictures / music and do the same thing, its just not as user friendly as some of the other softwares out there. I also use Adobe Premier if I have video to go along with pictures.

-DallanC


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

DallanC said:


> LOL funny timing, I did one of these just last night for tonights scouting "court of honor". I used some cheap software called "Memories on TV". Its pretty simple, drag and drop pictures, add a music track, then burn as a DVD.
> 
> Alternatively, you can install micro$ofts Movie Maker and add pictures / music and do the same thing, its just not as user friendly as some of the other softwares out there. I also use Adobe Premier if I have video to go along with pictures.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

